# Driving games on the PSP



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Guys,

As a very amatuer gamer I was after some advice on my PSP. I bought it a while back to keep me amused as I work away a lot. I bought the F1 2009 game for it. Now with all the assists off it is impossible to accelerate or brake smoothly, as the throttle/brakes is on or off. Not like the xbox with the trigger it can be applied smoothly so you dont wheelspin off or lock the brakes all the time. Are all PSP driving games like this, as I was looking at getting gran tourismo. Or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I can't remember about gt as it's my brothers psp but I had no issues playing it. Not a bad game actually


----------

